# Hello i'm new!



## missy mouse (Feb 6, 2010)

HI Guys i'm new to all this forum stuff, but thought i'd make a few new friends. 
i breed rats and mice as feeders for my reps, i started with a pair of rats and it all went from there (up hill rather than down!)

I now have a number of mouse and rat groups.

I have fallen in love with this way of life and would do anything for my pets.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! What reptiles do you have?


----------

